# transporting & serving fish



## vicky1006 (May 30, 2007)

My client has asked for fish for the entree for a wedding shower for 35 guests. We are baking red snapper over a bed of spinach and must transport the prepared fish. I'm afraid the snapper will dry out by the time it is served. Any suggestions for keeping to moist?

Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sauce.....in a separate container.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I second the sauce! If possible, keep the spinach separate if you can till you get to the shower.Too much liquid then.

I did something similar last year,but with whole snapper,Thai-style.We did a test-run with cooking it in parchment and then took into account carry-over cooking in the hotbox.

The paper kept in the moisture and heat,the fish came out perfectly done,so all that was left when we got there was plate-up.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Cambro makes these portable plastic hotel pan carriers that use sterno to keep hot.
If you have these (they really hold food at 140 degrees for hours), just put hot water in the bottom hotel pan right above the sterno flames.

You'd be amazed how well these work

The Cat Man


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Definitely use a cambro. I don't know how you're doing the spinach, but whatever you do, keep it separate. Keep everything separate and plate up there.

Wrap the pans properly, from the bottom and up around the top. It'll be fine.

Good luck grasshopper.


----------

